# Post Your 2010 INDOOR Decor Pics HERE!!



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

YEAH!!! Thanks!!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Heres some of my witches cupboard


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice! Where did you get that crystal ball?


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

pf3, that's awesome! I really need to get myself one of those Witches that stir the culdron. 
A little off topic but since your name is PurpleFerretes do you own fuzzies and if so do you theme there cage for halloween?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

madammorrible said:


> Let's get it started people!!!


Here's a few of mine.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

This is my mantle in my vintage Halloween-inspired room.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Uh oh.. I think I may have posted these on the wrong thread before.. oh well, this is my house as of today.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

purpleferrets3, I love your witches kitchen!! V_gan, I have never gotten into the vintage halloween stuff but, your fireplace is too cute!! OJ, nice work!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a question. How does everyone post pictures without posting them as an attachment? Do you have to use photobucket or something?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

obsessedjack, I just PM'd you..


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

madammorrible said:


> Very nice! Where did you get that crystal ball?


Thanks! I got it from qvc a few years ago .


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

rockplayson said:


> pf3, that's awesome! I really need to get myself one of those Witches that stir the culdron.
> A little off topic but since your name is PurpleFerretes do you own fuzzies and if so do you theme there cage for halloween?


At the moment I dont have any but thats just because I had a hard time when my fur babies passed away after a long well loved life. It was like losing family members. So sad. I love ferrets and they all have their own little personalities.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

*Let's try this again...*



madammorrible said:


> Let's get it started people!!!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Uh oh.. I think I may have posted these on the wrong thread before.. oh well, this is my house as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's another....


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


>


I love your Mantel and the artwork on the wall is perfect.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I just noticed that too. Ikea can be creepy sometimes.hahaha


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Those are really cute pictures.


----------



## Greeneyes (Oct 28, 2008)

Some very nice looking set-up's on this thread! I do have a few little things here and there, pretty simple stuff.

I'm kind of in a weird spot though because my main "display" _is_ inside at a window, but it's meant to be seen from outside so... I guess it goes in this thread?! I did post my "Jilted Bride in the window" in the Prop forum so excuse the repeat if you've seen it there.

Keep the pictures coming!


View attachment 13854


View attachment 13855


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That's freakin' awesome!!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's a quick photo of some of our good friends next to two new zombie props for this year's Boo Bash. The Boo Bash was this past Saturday and we had a body count of 30 victims....I mean guests. The mausoleum has a FCG in it too.










Eric


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for the pictures, everyone! Seeing your beautiful work is definitely getting me into the moood.

NOWHINING, where did you buy the two skull & bone candlestick holders in the second photo? I found a small pile of skulls candleholder that clearly is part of that set for $1 at Goodwill and would love to find more from whatever series they're part of.

WolfBeard, if those zombies ever go missing, don't worry about them. They'll be safe and loved in their new home.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Love it Greeneyes!!! Where did you get the track of the woman crying?? Your pics are great!!


----------



## Greeneyes (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks!

Oh gosh Kymmm, you know "the internet"... I searched for audio files of a "sobbing woman" (and other variations haha) and had to click and listen to dozens of clips. I finally found one I liked and snatched it up (it was free, I promise lol). If I can remember where I got it, I'll PM you


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures, everyone! Seeing your beautiful work is definitely getting me into the moood.
> 
> NOWHINING, where did you buy the two skull & bone candlestick holders in the second photo? I found a small pile of skulls candleholder that clearly is part of that set for $1 at Goodwill and would love to find more from whatever series they're part of.
> 
> WolfBeard, if those zombies ever go missing, don't worry about them. They'll be safe and loved in their new home.


if i think what you are talking about... Its part of my secert reaper gift from the first one.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Kymmm said:


> Uh oh.. I think I may have posted these on the wrong thread before.. oh well, this is my house as of today.


ooooooooooooooooohhh i waannna come visit your house !!!!!!!!!!! awsome hehehehe


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


>


heeeeeeeeey i know THAT HOUSE !!!! heheheh and see my brother in law sitting there and watching tv heheheheh


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Greeneyes said:


> Some very nice looking set-up's on this thread! I do have a few little things here and there, pretty simple stuff.
> 
> I'm kind of in a weird spot though because my main "display" _is_ inside at a window, but it's meant to be seen from outside so... I guess it goes in this thread?! I did post my "Jilted Bride in the window" in the Prop forum so excuse the repeat if you've seen it there.
> 
> ...



oooh that is wicked i like that


----------



## msbecca (Sep 7, 2010)

Great decorating!


----------



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

Here is some of mine








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

*awesome shots, ty for sharing !*


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Pictures of my indoor decorations, a few more changes needs to be done, and i have another clown picture that i need to complete. Enjoy!!!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Few More Pictures


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

thats really nice.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome!!! Everyone's decor looks amazing! Good job guys!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow greaseballs80!! Your house rocks!!


----------



## Greeneyes (Oct 28, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Wow greaseballs80!! Your house rocks!!


I agree!

Do you have a party to show off all your decorations?


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Really fantastic! Love the soundtrack with the bride!


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Amazing! How many years worth of decorations do you have? I only started collecting about 3 years ago for my annual party that began at that time. You have a LOT of stuff! LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, amazing decorations. i do my haunt so i never have decorated inside my house much. i really like all the settings


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Greaseballs, where'd you get the bottle of brains and the cool clown framed pictures? I LOVE how you put out the cobwebs. Great job!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh I loved all of your pictures and yes it does get one in the mood! I just started working in the house last night so I'll get pictures soon. Also the garage just needs to be straightened out & its done, everything is out there. Today Jer is work'in on the arch for our cemetery & cutting the styrofoam to go behind the organ. Unfortunately we have some pretty big candy orders to get done & delivered this week...ooppss...I said unfortunately>>>>>not so cause they will bring more money to buy more HALLOWEEN STUFF.....yippee!!!So anyways gonna dip tomorrow & in between work on decorating!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

pumpkinman-I really enjoy pumpkin blanket and pumpkins pillow, they're really cute , greaseballs80-wow, it's so scary, you must be halloween maniac xD


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

greaseballs- amazing!!! your spiderwebs are perfect and i have that same skull and cross bones decanter. i love love love your house


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Everyones homes look so incredible!! Here are some shots from Spookies lil Haunted Mansion...*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spooky, nice touches, and i see you got your boas in there too


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow it all look's so good. You have all given me many ideas.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Spooki, I want that Pumpkin painting! My gosh where did you find such a treasure? Love it! Love all your other nic nacs too. Very.....spooky


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> Spooki, I want that Pumpkin painting! My gosh where did you find such a treasure? Love it! Love all your other nic nacs too. Very.....spooky


 
 ME TOO! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Spooky and cool 
I very like it


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Hold on......it's.......a........bbbuuuuuummmmmmppp!


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Great decorations everyone  It almost makes me feel motivated to try to finish decorations in at least one room tonight lol

angelique_nm


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, greaseballs - that's all just gorgeous - it really looks like a house with a story behind it. I love the handprints on the sheer curtains, the skelly looking out the window with the spider on his shoulder, and the one spider on the fireplace screen - that's very real looking! The clown paintings are also very very scary!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Spooky, the expression on that mummy's face is priceless, and I love his/her hat - everyone is sporting really stylin' attire, especially the boas. And I agree - that pumpkin painting is great!

Question - what is the frankenstein face on the sideboard made of - I really like the way he looks, but I can't tell if it's a candle or a painted gourd or what?


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

I do the outdoors while my wife does the indoors. Here is the first pic.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, wicked setup. did you make the lady or is that someone in costume


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Ok - THAT'S IT! I WILL get at least ONE room done today!!! 
Everyone has such fantastic decorating style!! 
And those BOAS!! Spooky!! You are tooo much!! LOL*


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

rupertoooo said:


> I do the outdoors while my wife does the indoors. Here is the first pic.


That's a great Prop!

Everyone's work here is very impressive!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks everyone for commments. Sorry for the late response, i am very busy with making few changes around the house. I will post new pictures soon. 

To answer a few member questions:
@ greeneyes, we do have a party for our pre teen daughter & we have a big family to show off our decorations

@tgoodman, we starting decorating about 3 years ago as well.

@colmmoo, the brains i purchased on ebay, they are actually kids toys, squishable & small, perfect for what i need & the clown pictures i found online, saved the images and had them printed on canvas, the frames were different color, we spray painted it black.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Everyones homes look so incredible!! Here are some shots from Spookies lil Haunted Mansion...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh man - I need to dig out the rest of my indoor stuff! I pulled some out for the ghoul's, I mean daughter's, birthday party & have been concetrating on the yard display.

hold on - I took notes as I scrolled thru the thread.......

Kymmm, I love your skelly sitting on the hay bale on the hearth - is it draped in pearls?? Looks very elegant!

nowhining, love the skull planter! I have a zillion plants so anything to dress them up is a great idea!

greaseballs, the winged wreaper is awesome & the skelly waving out the window cracked me up!

Spooki, I love your color-coordinated boas on everyone!


----------



## toddbigeasy (Sep 12, 2008)

@Ferrets, how do you get the potion bottles to glow? those look really cool, I'd like to do something like that in my curio cabinet.
Todd


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

These are all so awesome! 

@ Greeneyes... love the Haunted Bride.

This is the first year I have done any decorating on the inside. I usually just have out some harvest items that will stay out all October through Thanksgiving. But this year my daughter is having a birthday/Halloween party. Budget wise I could only do a little so I don't have anything fabulous to show.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

These all look SOOO great I love it. I had a houseguest this past weekend and wanted to restrain myself from decorating already for my party. But up it all goes now HOORAY!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is a link to my indoor and outdoor photos on my FB.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=291435&id=736495990&l=ba9f1d491e


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, what a thread! 
Purpleferret3-I have that crystal ball. I just love it! 

Obscessedjack--awesome painting

Vegan---very nice vintage look

Kymmm---you know I love those witches!!!!!

Nowhining those stacked JOLs are wonderful. I love them. The toad is also wonderful and the wall display of your portraits is perfect. Your book display and those candles are the BEST.

Greeneyes---I love that vignette. This is every spooky elegant.

Wolfbeard---great and scary zombies. I won't be visiting. LOL

pumpkinman, where did you find such HUGE pumpkins? They are gorgeous! Nice mantle and I love the throw on the loveseat. It is so cozy looking.

greaseballs---I wanted a spider victim and ran out of time. Yours is great. Your bottle display is also wonderful. That is something that I have to work on. I have lots of labels and ideas, but just never seem to get to making this area good. Your webs are also very nice.

spookilicious---pnly you could make those props elegant! Love the use of the boas! That mummy and scarecrow are great!

I looked for this thread the other night and didn't find it. I just posted a link to my decor above.

Keep sharing the photos guys!

I love that this is in one thread. I will be revisiting this often during the coming months just to get a Halloween fix! LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, what a thread!
> Purpleferret3-I have that crystal ball. I just love it!
> 
> Obscessedjack--awesome painting
> ...


 
My mom made that stacking JOL to use for her work.... I will tell her you like it. She will be pleased.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, what a thread!
> Purpleferret3-I have that crystal ball. I just love it!
> 
> Obscessedjack--awesome painting
> ...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

talkingcatblues said:


> Question - what is the frankenstein face on the sideboard made of - I really like the way he looks, but I can't tell if it's a candle or a painted gourd or what?



*The frankenstein is a painted gourd I got at a craft show *
*For those of you who love the pumpkin painting thanks It was painted by an artist named Bonnie Barret. Below are two more pieces I have from her. I love her work because it has such character. I got the witch right before she retired.She is not as clear in the pic as the other..as soon as I load another one Ill post so you can see better detail*


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, what a thread!
> Purpleferret3-I have that crystal ball. I just love it!
> 
> Obscessedjack--awesome painting
> ...


Aww, Thanks so much for the compliment


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *The frankenstein is a painted gourd I got at a craft show *


Thanks - the vintage look you've got going on is so great, and the extra touches make it really lively!


----------



## okanagan180 (Sep 24, 2010)

greaseballs80 said:


> Pictures of my indoor decorations, a few more changes needs to be done, and i have another clown picture that i need to complete. Enjoy!!!


Hi! just wondering how much you paid for your scarecrow candy holder? there is one for sale where i live for 169. thanks!


----------



## Greeneyes (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks LadyRohan and printersdevil! And I've enjoyed looking through all your FB pics, printersdevil - I'm amazed at how much you have inside, you should charge and have a walk-through for people


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm amazed at everyones decorations. beautiful stuff.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

okanagan180 said:


> Hi! just wondering how much you paid for your scarecrow candy holder? there is one for sale where i live for 169. thanks!


Paid $169 as well @ Homegoods


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

My wall of souls and kitchen butcher shop !!!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

toddbigeasy said:


> @Ferrets, how do you get the potion bottles to glow? those look really cool, I'd like to do something like that in my curio cabinet.
> Todd


Thanks!!
I just have a blacklight hidden in the back of my cabinet. Its just the inside of highlighters mixed with water in old bottles I get at thrift stores or garage sales.


----------



## Wathell (Sep 22, 2008)

my living room 








and hallway


----------



## DonnaGirl (Sep 23, 2009)

OMG!! Everyone house looks awesome!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice pictures everyone. Keep em' coming.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love, love the wall of souls.

Also the headless bride and the guy hanging down from the attic stairs. I don't think I could handle the guy in the straight jacket. I would be afraid of him!


----------



## petrified1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow! All of your homes look awesome. I may have to upload some pics tomorrow.


----------



## okanagan180 (Sep 24, 2010)

greaseballs80 said:


> Paid $169 as well @ Homegoods


thanks for getting back to me appreciate that! I talked to the store and all halloween goes half off monday so i will buy this then its pretty cool!


----------



## okanagan180 (Sep 24, 2010)

a few put up,digging stuff out this weekend!


----------



## Frighthaunt195 (Oct 5, 2010)

here are some small indoor display pics
































yep just a few of the indoor stuff most of this we had for years, only thing new in these pics is those skeleton lights, is there a easier way of posting these pics? the anage attachments button won't work on my computer so is there a faster way?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okan, nice props. did you make the butler, and pic 1, is that a mannequin or a person?
fright, i have all of your decorations except i have an older version of the skelly lights and i don't have the big guy. cool decorations. we have the same taste, except for the big guy.
bouncer, your wall of souls rocks.


----------



## Frighthaunt195 (Oct 5, 2010)

it is just a guy we made by stuffing old newspapers into clothing, he looks like an actual manequin doesn't he?

I also have a scream manequin that is a little bit more put together, both will be used outside on Halloween night.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

We need more pics!!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Soo cute staff all


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Lots of nice decorations everyone!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

greaseballs80 said:


> Few More Pictures


oooooooooooooooohhh can i come visit!!!! everything is just mouth droping drooling awsome


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Here is a link to my indoor and outdoor photos on my FB.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=291435&id=736495990&l=ba9f1d491e


oh those are cute !!! lol


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

bouncerbudz said:


> My wall of souls and kitchen butcher shop !!!


ooh wow !!! thats mouth droping awsome!!!!! freaking wicked


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

okay getting mine up... its not major just what i like to have around lol 







(witches shelf in livingroom.. couldnt do more due to the tv in the way lol)







(aflred in the corner of the chop shop in the kitchen)























(this was on my porch )







(twlight theme in the den everyone kept petting either edward or jacob lol)







( on the kitchen island)






















(mad lab in garge)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

holy goodness spookyone and greaseball, you guys are amazing. you both have some serious stuff going on. spookyone, cute little guy there too.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Spookyone amazing so scary and realistic.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spookyone, I love the lab table. I missed that one on FB. Greaseballs, very nice job!


----------



## judgejools44 (Oct 6, 2010)

Love the pics...the displays are great.

I didn't really take any pics of the inside before the party.  I'll do it next year though. You can see some of it in the main pics I posted on the 'Experiences' thread.


----------



## Striker33 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Indoors stuff.*

I didn't do alot this year... just ran out of time!


----------



## Greeneyes (Oct 28, 2008)

Striker33 said:


> I didn't do alot this year... just ran out of time!


I think your "barfing baby" makes up for it - think of it as quality vs quantity! Love that


----------



## Striker33 (Oct 19, 2010)

Greeneyes said:


> I think your "barfing baby" makes up for it - think of it as quality vs quantity! Love that



Thank you so much... I have to admit, I am a newbie at this. looking around here, I feel a little inferior. My wife and I are just starting to get more adventurous. Last year I made a full size coffin... which turned out well...


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

great stuff everyone...really love that clown photo.Heres a few of mine.One week to put up and one day to take down





































more in album


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I just posted all of mine inside from my party last saturday in my album. Just about finished taking everything down. Here are a few


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

spookyone said:


> ooh wow !!! thats mouth droping awsome!!!!! freaking wicked


 
OMG!!!  WOW!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Huggybear- I love the torn up plaster, the broken wainscoting and the boards on the windows! It all looks really good!

Blackfog - Great lighting! I especially like your fireplace. It looks great!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

striker, it all counts, besides, that spewing doll is pretty impressive. yuck. lol.
huggy bear, i think i've commented on yours before. that wolf is awesome and a very nice haunt. your torn wallpaper looks to real. lol.
blackfog, very nice. i love your lit up spider and web. i just bought 2 animated dolls that look somewhat like yours. mine is wearing a fur hat though and holding a skelly head. do you know who yours is made by?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks hallo and kymmm! The doll is not animated but she is made by Seymour Mann and I picked her up for $4 at a flea type market down the jersey shore. I thought she was kinda creepy on her own. The dracula is animated and I got him a long long time ago at Clover which isn't around anymore.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

black fog, the doll is pretty and seymour mann is not cheap and is nice quality, but it's the animated vampire i was wondering about. do you remember who made him?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

My bad hallo.....It is a good thing that I am a pack rat and still have the box it came in lol. It is made by Fun World and found a link as to where to get their products. When I got mine a long time ago they had 4 different styles to choose. I got the Vampire Vengeance and the Roamin Reaper were their names. The other two were Monster Mania who looked pretty lame and Wicked Witchcraft. On the site they have the two I got but they are playing an organ....go figure.

http://www.fun-world.net/Pages/buyonline.html


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

black fog, hey, i'm a pack rat too. after halloween it all goes back into the original box if it has one, then gets stored in a tote. thanks for the info on the item. i pulled the site up, but it said under construction. i'll try again later


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I think we are all a pack rat when it comes to Halloween. HA


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Here are some pics from inside my house for Halloween 2010:

View attachment 15388


View attachment 15389


View attachment 15390


View attachment 15391


View attachment 15392


View attachment 15393


View attachment 15394


View attachment 15395


I have more pics in my album "Halloween 2010".


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mr nightmare, you have some nice props, and i love your lay out.


----------



## toddbigeasy (Sep 12, 2008)

I love that. I'm gonna mark this page somehow for ideas! oh, it's in my email, that's what directed me here!
Todd


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Wathell said:


> my living room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ok the bride on top of the wall unit..........................SO LOVING THAT IDEA!!!!! I would never have thought of that, now I need to rethink the way I decorate Great job *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

MrNightmare said:


> Here are some pics from inside my house for Halloween 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOVE The candle holders with the orange candles!!! So something I would have....GIVE THEM TO ME Seriously very nice job decorating*


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LOVE The candle holders with the orange candles!!! So something I would have....GIVE THEM TO ME Seriously very nice job decorating*


Thank you! I got the candles from Spirit and the Candle Sticks from Grandin Road.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

here are some of mine enjoy


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I have't had a Halloween party in years, so I don't do much on the inside anymore, but looking at the pics make me want to rethink having a party this year.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I don't know if I got any good pics of the inside! I will have to look at the card in the camera. I uploaded these from the party to fb after the party, so it is of the people in the house not the decor, but you can still see some of it.
Darn!

Anyhoo! Here is the link to my facebook photo's from the party:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=235607&id=601298300


There are past party pictures here http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/Party Decorations 2006/

Like this one:
I have changed the orange tulle to grey sparkle tulle and weave it around like spider webs.


----------



## scubaspook (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ish, great photos. i love what you do with tulle. 
scuba, we have a lot of the same taste in props. in the first pic i have the background scenery, butler and lenticular pic. in the fourth pic i have the giant reaper guy, the dancing pirate, the animated gargoyle, and the buzzard. in the fifth pic i have the talking pirates head. in the sixth picture i have the lenticular pic. and in the 8th pic i have the skull mugs, and the rubber hand with the long black finger nails. you have some really sweet props i would love to have. is that a chest ripper in the 6th picture? in the 7th picture i love the vampire hovering over the tv. and i love the butler i don't have. you also have a pretty nice witch and devil. everything looks nice the way you have it laid out. you put a lot of thought and time into your decor. i love what you have done
mrpumpkin, your utube turned out great. good background music and the whole thing was creepy. your decor and guests really were cool.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

scubaspook said:


>


OMG - I love that gargoyle !! what's he made of?


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

scubaspook said:


>


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh cooooooooooooool i wannna come see yer house toooooooo


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I think we are all a pack rat when it comes to Halloween. HA


hahahhahahah do you reallllll y reall y realllyyyy think that ?????????????????? hahahahhahaha


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

scubaspook said:


>


How do you keep that Scene Setter on the walls? I have tried, but painter's tape doesn't work, and I'd hate for it to damage the walls. How do you use?


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

here is my indoor decorations this year 

















































































this is just the inside of my house on halloween night, dont have the yard pics on here yet


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow! Great job everyone!!! There are such great indoor pics here! Now that I think of it, i have not added any of my own for this year... Hmmm.... I need to check and add a few too! *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lil angel, you house is devine. and there's some cool butlers out there, and i see you have one of them. how did you enjoy your talking busts? and i love your fireplace. how did you make your screen?

and last but not least, i think you have an adorable camera ham. lol


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

We'll thanks  I live in a dutch Colonial Home built in 1925 will post pic of front we are remodeling it slowly ha, room by room. Ok I absolutly love the talking bust and they were a HUGE hit this year they are a must buy that's for sure. Also My butler actually was a craigslist fine for $25.00 dollars if you can believe that one, his eye's wont move that's why he was clearenced but he works other than that. Are you talking about my Window Screen? Or the Floating Head at top of my stairs? Next year we may take it inside farther, alot of people said we should, my twin sister and i do all the decorating and scarying. 
My daughter is in the pic and thanks for the complament she's such a ham. She LOVES halloween as much as us she doesnt want to leave our house, she told all the kids in her class that she didnt want to trick or treat becuase the other houses are lame ha. We had close to 300 trick or treaters this year
here is pic when we bought house what it looked like it was all white with gray roof and trim








here's it sincei started painting it before winter


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lilangel, that is a charming little house. your screen i was talking about was your fireplace screen. the other screens are nice too.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

that is actually a prop of a skeleton head that has flames in his mouth from spirit we got on cleareance for like 12 bucks and it fit perfectly inside the fireplace, he even talks but i had him on flame only becuase to many things talking drives me nuts ha


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is a cool skeleton head, and being in a fireplace, well the flames are perfect.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wathell said:


> my living room.....
> and hallway



This is the first time looking at this thread and wow, great setups inside!! Don't know how I missed looking through this thread before. I have a pair of kicking legs and never would have thought of doing the above with my prop. I simply LOVE IT!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I LOVE this painting!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> I LOVE this painting!


That is awesome!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love the halloween tree!!!
Great setup.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very nice set up. cool painting


----------



## Revned (May 21, 2011)

Hey my fellow Halloweeniacs, there are some really nice displays going on here, very inspiring. Well done to you all and keep up the great work,


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I love this thread. And what is great about it. All of us have one or something like the props shown. But they are used in different ways. like the kicking legs on the ceiling. Looking through this thread gives each of us ideas and new thoughts. Plus just getting to see what we all have been doing with the props we make or bought is just wonderfull. Keep up the decorating and please please keep the pics coming !!!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

spookyone said:


> ooh wow !!! thats mouth droping awsome!!!!! freaking wicked


This is just awesome. I was trying to make a wall like that, but oh my did I screw it up!! LOL.. Never thought to use the foam.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

[







[/IMG][/QUOTE]

I really like the pumpkin pillows. Did you make them? If you did thumbs up. Oh and I want your porch


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay here is the zombie baby room










The vampire killer is hiding but the cat is pointing him out










The Dragon room


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

whichypoo love the zombie baby room and is that a real little guy in the crib lol! Love your pics and especially the last one with that great lighting! I also want that porch to!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

whichypoo said:


> The Dragon room



Where in the world did you get that dragon?


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> Where in the world did you get that dragon?


Craigs list LOL its true


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

blackfog said:


> whichypoo love the zombie baby room and is that a real little guy in the crib lol! Love your pics and especially the last one with that great lighting! I also want that porch to!


out of the hole room the baby crib messed with people the most


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh my god, whichypoo!!! That room is absolutely gorgeous!!! The dragon is amazing!! I love the chairs!!!!! I would have to leave that up year round!!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Trioxin Undead said:


> Oh my god, whichypoo!!! That room is absolutely gorgeous!!! The dragon is amazing!! I love the chairs!!!!! I would have to leave that up year round!!


We do  We canit move the dragon to much will ruin him. and the chairs one weighs 87 pounds. So we are building the room to make baby (the dragon) happy


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whichiepoo, your whole set up is very elaborate. very nice. i LOVE it. and that poor baby is going, what the fudge! lol.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> whichiepoo, your whole set up is very elaborate. very nice. i LOVE it. and that poor baby is going, what the fudge! lol.


LOL actually that poor baby was growling and biting on the bars. I think I have a few pics of him that way. He was also kicking all the zombie babies out of the crib.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

still loving baby  Did you ever do some charred areas on the wall? I love the thrones as well as the little footstool. Pretty much everything in that room I love, hehe.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whichypoo, that would be a cute video if you captured it.


----------

